# IUI In northern ireland



## Bailey2012 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi, 
Was wondering if anyone is on the waiting list for IUI in Northern Ireland, I'm attending the RFC & on the waiting list for IUI. Does anyone know what the waiting list time is.. Our consultant didn't give us an indication of how long the waiting list is xxx all advice would be welcome x


----------



## Bailey2012 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Has anyone been through IUI or currently waiting for IUI. I'm attending the RFC and have recently been put on the waiting list for IUI. 

Does anyone know how long the NHS waiting time is for IUI?? My consultant at the RFC didn't really give me an indication of how long the waiting list is?  So I'm really confused, some people i have been talking to has told me that apparently the waiting list is shorter than IVF/ICIS ?

All comments would be appreciated as I'm going outta my mind. 

Thanks 

Bailey2012 xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

This is old advice 18 months or so ago we where told once on the list its a 6 -8 month wait. Turns out we didn't qualify for the list apparently male infertility is not an NHS issue her in NI so we went private. Good luck


----------

